# Potpourri pot



## bitshird (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a bit of time to play, so I made this Potpourri pot/bowl?? not sure which is correct, it's a 7-1/2 diameter and 4-1/2 tall with a rose style top plate, the wood is Cherry with 6 or 7 coats of wipe on poly, I hollowed the inside with a Unitool with the round finishing insert. The wall thickness is reasonably thin, a bit over 1/8th inch, and fairly smooth on the inside. It's about the second best turning I've been able to do.
Comments welcome.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice looking pot Ken.  Well done!


----------



## Whaler (Aug 30, 2011)

Great looking pot Ken.
How do you like the Unitool? I am thinking that I want one.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 30, 2011)

Whaler said:


> Great looking pot Ken.
> How do you like the Unitool? I am thinking that I want one.



Dick, I use it almost exclusively with the round insert, I love it as an inside tool, it's great as a finish tool and it will also take out a lot of stock, I used it on the Lignum Vitae bowl I did and it still cut the cherry pretty clean. It's not the ideal hollowing tool, but the inside of the pot is nearly exactly the same contour as the outside, I need to turn the insert though, that Lignum bowl and the natural Turquoise flat took a toll on the edge, but I did the entire inside of the Lignum and most of the outside with it, then did the Cherry pot inside, So pretty good service I think!! I'm also going to offer it with JUST the round insert for people that already have a Bowl Pro and want to save a few bucks.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 30, 2011)

VERY NICE KEN!


----------



## Whaler (Aug 30, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Whaler said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking pot Ken.
> ...



Ken, thanks for the info. Since I got my new lathe I have been thinking bowls and that looks like a tool that will do the job. BTW I love my PenPro.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks great Ken.


----------



## fernhills (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice, i like it... Carl


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 1, 2011)

great bowl ken you can bring it to the IAP meeting next month where we can see it in person.....


----------



## bitshird (Sep 1, 2011)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> great bowl ken you can bring it to the IAP meeting next month where we can see it in person.....



I hope not, I'm hoping my wife sells it at a show in Corinth Mississippi this Saturday, Andrew and I have been trying to make stuff that will sell, Pepper Grinders, Rolling pins, a few bowls and some of these. Really haven't figured out the whole thing about a Beer can Coozie yet:wink::wink: but we are resourceful if nothing else If it doesn't sell I'll bring it along, BUT I'M ALL PUMPED UP for the show. an outside show, in early September and temp supposed to be 100 oh sure, I'm pumped cause I don't have to do it :redface::redface: my poor wife does.


----------



## el_d (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice work buddy. Pretty form, Let us know how the show goes. 

Not what I was expecting from the title and being posted by a tye dye clad turner.  :biggrin:  :wink:


----------



## bensoelberg (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a great looking pot, Ken!  But now I'm curious, if that's your second best turning, what's your best?


----------



## JimB (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice job on that. I've just started making bowls that are shaped like that on the inside and am enjoying it. It really opens up a lot of new posibilities.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice Job, Ken!


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a very nice looking pot Ken. Now you have me curious about a new tool.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 1, 2011)

bensoelberg said:


> That's a great looking pot, Ken!  But now I'm curious, if that's your second best turning, what's your best?



Ben, I'm pretty sure the best thing I have turned so far other than pens, was the Lignum Vitae bowl I did a week or so ago, This has a little nicer shape, but the Lignum bowl was consistent in thickness and the inside was smoother, but I'm happy with the shape of this,  I'm going to try and do one out of Walnut.  We just got almost 3000 lbs of real nice wood!!


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice Ken, should be no problem selling that.  I'm just starting to turn things other than pens but a delta midi kind of limits what can be done.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 1, 2011)

Rick_G said:


> Nice Ken, should be no problem selling that.  I'm just starting to turn things other than pens but a delta midi kind of limits what can be done.



Rick a piece like this could be turned on a Delta Midi., the main thing is a good chuck, and I actually prefer a Nova G3 to my Super Nova 2, give it a try, CSUSA has the tops and they are about 3.50 I think, The nice part is you can take some leeway with the insides since it's covered, my first one was kind of crude on the inside, but this time I got smart, I drilled the center of the bowl to depth with an 1-1/2 inch Forstner bit and that made hollowing and cleaning the inside and alot easier.


----------

